
One of the mysteries of the universe is that it speaks the language of mathematics in 248 dimensions - nickb
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10170958
======
danoh
"His work, which has been posted on the internet, has not yet been accepted
for publication in any journal"

It should raise alarm bells when newspapers and magazines are discussing
science before it's been through peer review. I'll wait until a journal picks
this up before I get excited!

